# Questions: Double Din Nav install for E39



## orlando_krash (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello all,

So I'm getting into a little bit of custom work on my 03 540. I'm about to install a Pioneer AVIC-Z1. I would much rather do a full OEM Nav system however I have found with research that it would cost about $4500 to do less than this unit would do for about $2K. So I hope that my custom work will look clean and seamless. (Really... really hope)

However I have run into a few questions that I hope some of you can help with. 

1. Does anyone currently sell a double din face plate, retail or custom?(installation bracket)
2. What system can be used to integrate my steering wheel buttons with a Pioneer unit?
3. How do I get around the DSP amp to run the OEM speakers, or can I use it with an aftermarket unit?
4. What is the best location for a GPS antenna? I'm trying to hide it as much as possible. (pics?)
5. Any good custom installers in the Orlando area... I'm still looking for some help on this project 

I know there are many questions here but I promise to fully document this project and share it in about 2 weeks, all your help will be much appreciated.

Thanks.

Mike

Orlando, FL


----------



## radelow (Jan 8, 2004)

See my Group Buy post above.

Oh and I can answer one of your other questions...

2. What system can be used to integrate my steering wheel buttons with a Pioneer unit?
PAC SWI-PS or PAC SWI-X


----------



## X-ception (Sep 19, 2006)

How come the PAC website list 5 series beyond 2001 isn't supported then? Can you please explain on that as i need to buy a control interface as well for my 2002 525i


----------



## Vortec4800 (Jun 3, 2006)

X-ception said:


> How come the PAC website list 5 series beyond 2001 isn't supported then? Can you please explain on that as i need to buy a control interface as well for my 2002 525i


I actually had the same question. PAC and Crutchfield both tell me that it won't work, yet I've heard that it will. Does anyone have any real experience with it in the E39?


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

look into the alpine tme770 touchscreen headrest monitor in the dash, vhub pro, nav, and whatever you want from there, it is like an i drive but withtouchscreen, and if you use the nav, it is voice controled such as source, track... plus nav functions


----------



## sobi6111 (May 3, 2008)

on ebay one guy sell 2 din front cover. about 200$


----------

